# Problème Ecran Noir après Changement (iPhone 5)



## kayller (19 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Il y a un mois, mon iPhone 5 a fait une petite chute et l'écran (seulement la vitre et non le LCD) s'est cassé. J'ai changé ce matin l'écran après avoir suivi quelques tutos à la lettre, mais il ne s'allume pas.
L'iPhone est bien en marche puisqu'il est reconnu par iTunes, il vibre ou sonne lorsque que je le branche sur le chargeur, il vibre si je le mets en silencieux, etc...
Par contre lorsqu'il est connecté en USB (à un ordinateur ou chargeur), le BIP de chargement sonne toutes les 10 secondes environ.
J'ai remis l'ancien écran pour tester si ce n'était pas le nouveau qui possédait un défaut, mais cela n'a rien changé.
J'ai aussi restauré une fois l'iPhone via iTunes, mais ça n'a rien changé non plus.

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez un moyen de remédier à se problème 

Sur ce,

Bonne journée !


----------



## Mac2A (19 Mars 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

Bonjour

Est ce que iTunes le reconnaît vraiment ( il apparaît sous iTunes)

Si *non*, je pense à un problème de carte mère puisqu'avec le deux écrans tu as le même problème ...


----------



## kayller (19 Mars 2014)

Oui oui iTunes le reconnait vraiment, j'ai pu faire une sauvegarde et le restaurer sans problèmes, mais l'écran ne s'allume toujours pas


----------



## Mac2A (19 Mars 2014)

Donc le problème vient forcément de ta connection entre tes écrans et ton iPhone 

Il faut que tu réfléchisses à ce que tu as fais quand tu as démonté les connecteurs

Il y a peut être un problème de connection

Sur iPhone 5 il y a 3 connecteurs dont un est le câble gérant l'écran LCD

LE PROBLÈME est là à mon humble avis mais sur ton iPhone et non sur ton écran


----------



## kayller (19 Mars 2014)

J'ai vérifié 2 fois et tester une fois avec l'ancien écran, rien a changé :/


----------



## Mac2A (19 Mars 2014)

Le connecteur sur l'iPhone est-il en bon état? Regarde avec une loupe qui grossit au moins 10 fois pour voir si ton connecteur n'est pas abimé...

Cela doit se "clipser" sans forcer et se retirer avec un instrument en plastique, l'opération n'est pas difficile mais elle est précise . Il ne faut pas tirer sur les nappes ni les plier

Si tes 2 écrans ont été testés, il serait étonnant que ce soit les deux en même temps...
Je ne vois qu'un problème sur le connecteur et là c'est un plus gênant car il faut changer la connectique de l'iPhone


----------



## nathboul (31 Mars 2014)

Salut, j'ai exactement le meme problème avec mon iPhone 5, est ce que tu as trouvé une solution? :/


----------



## Mac2A (31 Mars 2014)

nathboul a dit:


> Salut, j'ai exactement le meme problème avec mon iPhone 5, est ce que tu as trouvé une solution? :/



Bonsoir et bienvenue sur le forum MacG

tu devrais nous expliquer clairement "le même problème" c'est-à-dire?

Tu as changé l'écran et il ne s'allume plus


----------



## nathboul (31 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Bonsoir et bienvenue sur le forum MacG
> 
> tu devrais nous expliquer clairement "le même problème" c'est-à-dire?
> 
> Tu as changé l'écran et il ne s'allume plus



Oui j'ai changé l'écran moi même car l'ancien était fissuré (mais en marche), et une fois changé, rien ne s'affiche a l'écran, le son marche, l'iphone est bien reconnu par itunes, mais aucune image, j'ai bien vérifié le branchage des nappes a plusieurs reprises, j'ai également essayé de branché l'ancien écran, mais rien a faire.. Help please


----------



## Mac2A (31 Mars 2014)

nathboul a dit:


> Oui j'ai changé l'écran moi même car l'ancien était fissuré (mais en marche), et une fois changé, rien ne s'affiche a l'écran, le son marche, l'iphone est bien reconnu par itunes, mais aucune image, j'ai bien vérifié le branchage des nappes a plusieurs reprises, j'ai également essayé de branché l'ancien écran, mais rien a faire.. Help please



As tu essayé un HOME+POWER PENDANT QUELQUES SECONDES? On ne sait jamais si par hasard l'écran s'allumait


----------



## nathboul (31 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> As tu essayé un HOME+POWER PENDANT QUELQUES SECONDES? On ne sait jamais si par hasard l'écran s'allumait



Oui, sans succés


----------



## Mac2A (31 Mars 2014)

nathboul a dit:


> Oui, sans succés



Au moins 10 secondes?


----------



## nathboul (31 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Au moins 10 secondes?



Oui, rien a faire, je pensais que c'était un problème au niveau des nappes, mais non j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois déjà


----------



## Mac2A (1 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Au moins 10 secondes?



et en laissant branché à itunes puisqu'il est reconnu; j'ai lu que certains arrivaient à refaire apparaitre la pomme puis le reste

bon courage


----------



## nathboul (1 Avril 2014)

Merci tout le monde pour vos conseils. Mais ce matin mon iPhone à miraculeusement ressuscité  après s'être complètement déchargé durant la nuit, j'ai donc pu changer l'écran et tout marche comme il faut (sauf le bouton home car j'avais déchiré la nappe de ce dernier en changeant l'écran, j'ai acheté une nouvelle nappe sur ebay à 1,50 bien moins cher que la maudite somme de 80 qu'on m'a annoncé aujourd'hui chez un réparateur seulement pour changer une petite nappe  ...)

En tout as si quelqu'un rencontre ce problème en changeant l'écran (pas d'image, mais seulement le son et la reconnaissance par iTunes), essayez de laisser l'iPhone se décharger complètement  au moins une nuit, puis le brancher.. peut être que ca va miraculeusement le ressusciter comme ca m'est arrivé :love: si toutefois, toujours aucune image, je ne sais pas quoi faire, surement un problème au niveau de la nappe de l'écran LCD

Courage aux apple addict qui ont perdu leur meilleur ami l'iphone (j'étais à la limite de la crise d'angoisse quand j'ai cru qu'il était mort.. ces petits bijoux d'innovation sont addictifs).

Break a leg!


----------



## Mac2A (1 Avril 2014)

nathboul a dit:


> Merci tout le monde pour vos conseils. Mais ce matin mon iPhone à miraculeusement ressuscité  après s'être complètement déchargé durant la nuit, j'ai donc pu changer l'écran et tout marche comme il faut (sauf le bouton home car j'avais déchiré la nappe de ce dernier en changeant l'écran, j'ai acheté une nouvelle nappe sur ebay à 1,50 bien moins cher que la maudite somme de 80 qu'on m'a annoncé aujourd'hui chez un réparateur seulement pour changer une petite nappe  ...)
> 
> Courage aux apple addict qui ont perdu leur meilleur ami l'iphone (j'étais à la limite de la crise d'angoisse quand j'ai cru qu'il était mort.. ces petits bijoux d'innovation sont addictifs).
> 
> Break a leg!



Je suis bien content pour toi:love:

marque la discussion comme résolue en haut dans "outils de la discussion" pour aider les autres


----------



## nanoudublin (22 Juillet 2014)

Salut 

Confronté aux mêmes problèmes " ÉCRAN NOIR "  en utilisant ce petit testeur 
je me suis rendu compte que lécran acheté sur EBAY était défectueux 

http://www.makibadi.com/acheter-tel...le-test-pour-ecran-tactile-pour-iphone-5.html







J'espère que ma contribution vous a été utile

Bon courage


----------

